# Customising my own design engine



## Bogstandard (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Mem's,
Well what have I been doing the last couple of days, this is what.
As you have most probably guessed from a few of my posts, I love artistic design and change a lot of engines that I build, just to make them unique, and look, in my opinion a lot better.
I have always had great admiration for car and bike customisers, an artform in its own right. I can't afford to do that so I decided to customise one of my own engines to see if a bit of glitz can uplift a basic design.
This first pic shows my own design engine that I built a few months ago, and is looking a bit tired because of all the testing it has done.







This next one shows a few of the parts that have been modified along the way.






These next few shots from different angles show just what has been jazzed up.





















And this last shot shows the two engines together, it is just as easy to knock up two while you are making them.






What do you think, does it make the engine look better or not?
Please be truthful, I NEVER get offended by by peoples comments (just don't ever let me find out your address), but I do like to see what other people think about my efforts.
If you do like this type of thing, don't be afraid to machine a recess and fill it with paint, drill a few holes here and there, be outrageous, it's your engine, do what you want. But make sure what you do doesn't affect the running of the engine.  Enjoy yourself!!!

John


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 10, 2007)

It sure gives the eye plenty to look at. As far as asthetics go, I think that machinery,no matter how big or small, has to have a machinery look to it. I'm not quite sure what that means but let's take the connecting rods. Traditionally connecting rods could be plain or have a recess in the center that follows the outside edge. This is what people recognize as a connecting rod. It's ok to swirl polish parts but here again a person has to take a judicious approach so that it doesn't look overdone. The only part I don't care for is the lubricator. I don't think it looks mechanical anymore. The bottom line is do whatever makes you happy. Everyone has a different preference, some like red, some like blue, it doesn't make one any better than the other, just different. By the way, nice work on the engines.
gbritnell


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 10, 2007)

If its only the lubricator that you don't like, that's great by me.
Wouldn't life be boring if we all liked the same things.
Thanks for the input

John


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 10, 2007)

I like it. The more _bling_ the better.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the jewelling on the brass plates.
Large flat parts that demand absolute lubrication are jeweled just as you
have done for aesthetics.  It's done by hand with a well trained eye and 
touch.  Your pictures show you have both of those.
I would defiantly say it looks better!!!!


----------



## lugnut (Aug 11, 2007)

The colors, the jewelling and the extra little detail really makes your engine a prize winner. You would get my vote any time.  Im jealous of your work.  A true CRAFTSMAN, Keep it up!
Mel


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Rick for the comments,
The engine turning (jewelling) took over six hours for four small plates to get the pattern I wanted. If I had done the straight 'fishscale' effect it would have taken half the time. Got away from the hand and eye co-ordination bit, used the DRO on the miller to give me the co-ordinates, but still had to use the touch.

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 12, 2007)

Bogs: 
    That is a fantastic looking engine. The added ruffles and flourishes embellishments and enhanced finish are great.
It adds the flare  that was common in the Victorian era and has sometimes been forgotten. It bothers me when I see an engine built that still has the mill finish and sometimes the mill markings. 
I agree that the lubricator is kind of over the  top.  
It shows that a blueprint can be used as a guide and that every project can be personalized as the builder sees fit. 
      I also want to note here that if someone is just starting out and gets a hold of a print that has a lot of fancy extras that you do not need to fret or panic. It is perfectly acceptable to make a "plain Jane copy" of an engine for the sake of saving time and adding the element of simplicity. The goal of accomplishing   finishing an engine and getting her running is just as important and satisfying  as building the most attractive version of a particular engine. This is especially important if shop time is limited as in the case of a student using a school lab or a beginner borrowing shop time from a friend or using club machines. 
      When I attend the ME shows there are two  comments I hear frequently. 1) "That is fantastic , but I could never build one of those?" Sure they can but it is hard to see because of the size or complexity of the model. And it may take a large commitment of time and resources  2) "Gee I think I could actualy build one of those! "These are usually simpler models. 
   My models are of simple design and execution. They inspire the newbie or the person who is thinking about starting in the hobby. Your engines inspire the person that has made several engines to take his work to the next level. 
Thanks for sharing
Tin
Tin


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Tin for the compliments,
I will tell you now, I am no artisan, just a person who thru experience has learned from my mistakes.
When I designed this engine it was done 'on the run', that is make the initial bit and then design the next bit to fit onto it, but think ahead slightly about problems that might occur. No drawings were ever made, just sketches showing dimensions, and it was designed for the beginner to make with no fancy problems, all in the space of 2 months. If anyone has made a wobbler or two and got them running would have no problems making the basic engine as long as they have a medium sized lathe and a small miller or vertical slide (these are used a lot in the UK rather than having millers).
That is why I built two at the same time, one for the beginners and one to show that with a bit of experience and a lot of sweat and sore fingers the basic can be lifted to a much higher level.
The url for the build is shown elsewhere on this site if you want to have a go.

BTW the luber on this engine has been toned down, you should have seen the one I was going to make, all triangles and holes. Maybe on the next one.

John


----------

